# Alternative Print head for Anajet mP5i



## aubsmith (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm just wondering if anyone knows if there is a cheaper priced head to use in an Anajet MP5i printer? Somehow with all the maintenance we're doing we still seem to be going through head after head and I can't sink anymore money into this printer and was wondering if there is a cheaper head than the Rioch that can be used in this printer?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadly no. Only Ricoh Gen4 works, no workaround possible.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

aubsmith said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone knows if there is a cheaper priced head to use in an Anajet MP5i printer? Somehow with all the maintenance we're doing we still seem to be going through head after head and I can't sink anymore money into this printer and was wondering if there is a cheaper head than the Rioch that can be used in this printer?




If you replacing that many you should see if you can find out what is causing them to fail instead of just continuously replacing them.

_


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Do more research. Anajet is not the only company who sells Ricoh G4.
G4 is pretty reliable Printhead though.
Wish your best.
Cheers! Printers are on me always.


----------



## aubsmith (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks I'm opened for suggestions, we've replaced everything and they still seem to clog/fail.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

aubsmith said:


> Thanks I'm opened for suggestions, we've replaced everything and they still seem to clog/fail.




The manufacturer should troubleshoot the issue for you.

_


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I am VERY familiar with mPower problems. It's ben my experience that heads don't just go out. Something causes the head to go out. In a very high percentage of the cases print head problems can be traced back to problems with the mPower maintenance station. Either it's not going up all the way, it's off center or the seals are broken.


----------



## ericwin (Jan 26, 2012)

If your print heads truly are clogging that often maybe you should look into getting yourself a print head doctor which can sometimes recover clogged heads (make sure to get the one for the Ricoh Gen 4 print head). I've never tried it myself but have read up on it and heard a little feedback from others.

I also get this sense that people are sometimes quick to diagnose bad nozzle checks as the result of a clogged print head. I hope you are exhausting all of the other fixes that Anajet tech support provides plus fixes that you can find reported on the forums here before throwing in the towel and purchasing a new print head.

If you really are losing print heads this often, you should try to figure out if it is something procedurally you are doing that is causing it or if you have a bad or misaligned maintenance station as @thedigiguy suggested.

Eric


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

ericwin said:


> If your print heads truly are clogging that often maybe you should look into getting yourself a print head doctor which can sometimes recover clogged heads (make sure to get the one for the Ricoh Gen 4 print head). I've never tried it myself but have read up on it and heard a little feedback from others.
> 
> I also get this sense that people are sometimes quick to diagnose bad nozzle checks as the result of a clogged print head. I hope you are exhausting all of the other fixes that Anajet tech support provides plus fixes that you can find reported on the forums here before throwing in the towel and purchasing a new print head.
> 
> ...




Have yet to see a clogged direct to garment print head being able to be recovered. 

_


----------



## ericwin (Jan 26, 2012)

equipmentzone said:


> Have yet to see a clogged direct to garment print head being able to be recovered.


I have no first hand experience with that machine but have heard a few reports of success. Whether or not it would be worth it, I could not say so I'm just throwing it out there as an option.

By the way Harry, not sure if you remember but I had the pleasure of meeting you last month at ISS Long Beach when I stopped by your booth with my wife and you reviewed your Speedtreater for us (plus some other people who were standing around). Thanks again for the demo - maybe I'll be able to become a customer of yours soon!

Eric


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

ericwin said:


> I have no first hand experience with that machine but have heard a few reports of success. Whether or not it would be worth it, I could not say so I'm just throwing it out there as an option.
> 
> By the way Harry, not sure if you remember but I had the pleasure of meeting you last month at ISS Long Beach when I stopped by your booth with my wife and you reviewed your Speedtreater for us (plus some other people who were standing around). Thanks again for the demo - maybe I'll be able to become a customer of yours soon!
> 
> Eric




Hi Eric,

Great meeting you also. Hope I gave a good demo 

Be a pleasure to have you in the Zone.

_


----------

